
Ocado warehouse fire: Homes evacuated amid 'explosion risk' - zeristor
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hampshire-47151773
======
zeristor
"This building is not meant for humans to be interacting with the racking and
the storage - it has robots moving racking on to loading bays, so for
firefighters trying to get in that high and to make an effective fire-fighting
strategy, it has been very difficult," he said.

